# Cloche



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Finally after wanting one for years I gota cloche....nowwwww have any of you used one and if so give me the ins and outs of them....TIA


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I have never used one, but I did find some info for you, which you may find helpful. Go to:
http://www.outlawcook.com/Page1206.html

Let us know how the cloche works when you finally try it out.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shroomgirl, I love to Garden, so i know Cloche when it comes to bell shaped glass for plants..I even live in the state that was once the hat capital of the USA (cloche hats) is that what you are talking about?
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

very close...a baking cloche is a terra cotta (clay) round flat lipped bottom with a bell shaped dome handled top...your own private brick oven. Read...very crisp crusted bread.
I don't bake bread as much as I used to so the $50 dollar play toy was not part of my kitchen until William Sonoma Outlet had it on sale for $9.99 Figured "Hey, guess I can dig out those old cloche recipes from early Bon Appetits in 1980's and play." Or have a cool looking adornment in my basement.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks for the insight shroom and momoreg.
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

UMMMMM so I guess you guys don't use one huh


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shroomgirl..I have cooked en cocotte.
But not with a cloche
UUUUmmmm So I guess not








cc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is really interesting, I have never heard of that before. I do a lot of cooking in my clay pot and love it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What's that?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

The dirt cake I know is a chocolate cake ice and covered with dark crumbs (cookie or cake) then usually edible worms coming out.
sometimes served in plastic cups with worms visable on side view...good for little children.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Geez, I did that in my oldest daughters Kindergarden class








cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

welll there are chewy gelatenous worms that are a candy and then there are red crawlers or bait that are edible for fish but not too many Americans consume them. Of course we could now deviate into a gross thread about worms eating people but lets not.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

GUMMY WORMS! SOUR GUMMY WORMS! GIANT GUMMY WORMS! MINI GUMMY WORMS! MINI SOUR GUMMY WORMS!

can you tell I have little boys in the house?!?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep made that one when my boys were in preschool, I think they have more garden variety gummy critters available to decorate your "mud"......sayyyyyyy remember the creepy crawlers edible bug kit from the mid/late 60's guess late 60's. You poured edible goop in a hot mold and made bugs.Wonder why those toys ever went assunder.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

remember the smell? Thats why.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

eeew..


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

By the way, Dominique, welcome to cheftalk.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Well Dominique, I am happy I had dinner already,And that I have a dog








cc


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Well, the kitty litter cake could conceivably be baked in a cloche, so we are theoretically still on topic.

[This message has been edited by Greg (edited 01-18-2001).]


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

It's Evolution! In the beginning there was a cloche that no one knew how to use. Well when trying to consider the uses that should partake in this cloche alot ideas came to mind. As time went by people pondered using it as a planter others thought about cooking in it, possibly wearing it as an attractive hat to exercise the neck. But there were rumors of a distant cousin the Cloche might have... it's relative the "kitty litter box". Well when in constant observation of the kitty litter box's daily operations it was thought that this must be a very, very, very distant cousin. With the little surprises the cloche's cousin had lingering also taking in to concern that the cloche liked to contain and present surprises also. Although the cloche was kind of "rounded" out in attitude and the kitty litter box was sort of a "square". As the time goes by, one day in the near future we will find the truth, the history, of this long-standing unknown legend!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Barf


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I hate to dig up old bones, and I don't want to get in the way of a good thread drift but...

Did anybody come up with insight on using a cloche? I read the link that momoreg provided and my curiosity is piqued. Given the path I have chosen in another thread, I have a feeling I won't be able to help myself.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I love fancy cooking terms 
It sounds to me like the kind of thing I need to have. Your description of it as a multi-purpose implement may put me over the top. Williams-Sonoma has one for $52. Very tempting. Thanks MaryeO and welcome back!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Hate to get so repetitive- most complete discussion of cloche is in The Bread Builders by Daniel Wing and Alan Scott.


----------

